# Maple/Cherry smoked belly



## bacon_crazy510 (Feb 25, 2018)

After a week of dry curing, I smoked this portion of pork belly using a 50/50 mix of maple and cherry. I let it rest for a day, and this morning I had to have a try. Nom nom....


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 25, 2018)

Really nice, love the color.


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks good. WhAt temp were u smoking at? How did u cook the bacon strips? I've been curing mine almost a week


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks like some good tasting bacon!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## greatfx1959 (Feb 25, 2018)

That is some serious makin' Bacon!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 25, 2018)

Good looking bacon!


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Feb 25, 2018)

I cold smoked it .... the ambient air temp was in the mid 50's. It didn't get too much warmer in the smoke chamber ... it was kind of windy.


----------

